# Name Movies using only desk supplies...



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I only got 2 right 

http://restofthe.net/2006/10/vikings-stationary-movies.html


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

11 of them made sense to me, more should have been obvious based on what they were. I think I should have gotten Reservoir Dogs even though I haven't actually seen it. Definitely should have gotten Wizard of Oz.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Eight. It seemed some were obvious, while others I didn't have a clue.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

7.5 here.. I'm giving myself .5 credit as while "Moonraker" was the answer they were looking for in one picture, I remember Jaws from "The Spy who Loved Me".


----------



## The Pun (Jul 19, 2013)

Love it, good stuff. 

I have a Red Swingline 747 on my desk right now. lol


----------

